# Amazing Slow motion commercial



## Mariceo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Heres a video i made to win a competition for Point Two. I hope you all enjoy it as i worked so hard to make it.

I would greatly appreciate any thoughts or feedback


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

Well done! That is amazing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what is that thing?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the music is a little too much, to be honest but other than that....amazing video!!!

Is this shot with the phantom camera? <----i think that's the name...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mariceo (Jan 6, 2012)

Its a safety jacket for horse riders


----------



## Mariceo (Jan 6, 2012)

Close, there is a phantom camera out there but it was faaaaar to expensive for me to use. I used a different Digital High speed camera called the Photron BC2 HD camera.
I did it at university in Bournemouth


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

That's really awesome! And yeah the phantom is worth like 30k LOL. I saw a neat video and it reminded me of this 

If it's for a contest I hope you win 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is intense. I muted it because I'm watching a show so I can't comment on music right now.. but I liked it. It was pretty intense.

What's the purpose of it, when the band gets pulled, the jacket inflates to save the impact of falling? But wouldn't it explode with pressure from falling/contact with ground ?


----------



## Mariceo (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the purpose is to inflate and hold your inner organs safe if you land on your back or side. or if your horse fall on you.apparently it can hold up to a tonne of weight off you for ten seconds. 
I dont think they'd be allowed to sell them to riders if they exploded on impact lol.

If you really want to help out guys, if you could copy the link to your friends and others, it would really help me .

If i win, it will be put on Horse & country TV. 
and you can all say when you see it " hey look, i helped put that there"

haha

thanks everyone


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I also got the impression that it inflates faster than a water balloon breaks....did anyone think that too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

lubylol said:


> I also got the impression that it inflates faster than a water balloon breaks....did anyone think that too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I got that impression too!



Hahaha sorry OP! Your logic outweighs mine. 

Can you tell us the story behind what's happening in the movie? Like why the balloon and why the front shot and why why why?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so what is the string for? I would assume it works like an airbag, in that it deploys the milisecond before impact? is the string attached to the saddle, so if you part ways from it , the jacket inflates?


----------



## Mariceo (Jan 6, 2012)

ok so, i basically wanted to give the impression as you so rightly gatehred that the inflation speed is comparable to that of a balloon breaking, which of course for a safety jacket is paramount when riding a horse, am i right?

The shot we gathered on the day were limited as it took so much time in setting up each shot, hopefully we managed to light each angle as fully as possible. But in 5 hours of shooting we managed to get about 10 angles. The ones featured, i feel a) gives the viewer an idea of what they are buying in general b) allows them to associate with the brand in the tighter shots c) hopefully delivers with the corny music (which is copyright free as it's classical music over 70 years) a fun message that the inflation is speedy and yet aesthetically pleasing when your wearing it normally....?


does that explain it abit?


----------



## Mariceo (Jan 6, 2012)

yes the string acts as a ripcord.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I understand now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I get it!! Very clever!

So is the ripcord (aha! that's the name!) attached to the saddle, as tinyliny asked, or is it something the person pulls on their own?


----------



## Mariceo (Jan 6, 2012)

its attached to the saddle. and inflates in about 0.093 seconds.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the music and it is techinically a lovely piece of filmwork. One long shot of the woman in the vest, or perhaps a shot that rotated around her to really give an idea of what it looks like un inflated would be nice.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

great job


----------



## Mariceo (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks again guys. its really encouraging to get such a positive response at 5.16 am in UK


----------

